# in a rut!



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

i worked for a company for 3 years then it went under lost my job...on the drive home i got madder and madder by the time i hit the door my boots came off i hit the roof...... kicked a suitcase shattered my foot ....couldnt work or drive much less get my socks on ...truck got repoed ....Three years later ......what in the hell am i gonna go still living at home ......right when things start smoothing out i was getting ready to move out ......Then this!.........ive been sitting on that rant for awhile now......any suggestions?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Then what, I miss something?


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

cant get another job without a car ,cant get a car without money,cant get money with out job,cant get a job without a car! im so screwed :googly:


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You know what, it could be worse. It could always be worse. You could have bad health, no friends, on the street, in jail.... need I continue?
Things work out if you let them, again, the glass is half full, cool?


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> You know what, it could be worse. It could always be worse. You could have bad health, no friends, on the street, in jail.... need I continue?
> Things work out if you let them, again, the glass is half full, cool?


im not depressed .......i just dunno how to get a car without a loan but banks need you to have job before you can get a loan im turning circles here :googly:


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

I've been IN and OUT of ruts from time to time. Don't want to give you any FALSE HOPE, but just hang in there. Hopefully, things will work out for you.

My life isn't exactly any better right now, but I'm working on it.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Non Compos Mentis is that like the "fresh maker" they advertise on TV? j/k lol


----------



## Non Compos Mentis (Apr 14, 2004)

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> Non Compos Mentis is that like the "fresh maker" they advertise on TV? j/k lol


Don't know what you're driving at. 

I don't get the joke. LOL! I've been out of the loop for awhile.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Mentos, the fresh maker.
Did that help?


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Kryptonoff, I don't know where you live, but there's always public transportation, or a ride with a friend. Or even a bicycle. Heck, that's cool now, with the price of gas. I live 30 miles from my job and the gas is killing me. Wish I could bike it in myself.
My son was in the same boat (no license, no car, no money), he had a job five miles from his apartment, but he'd either hitchhike, or late at night take a cab home.
There's always a way. Keep your spirits up and things will work out. Trust me.

(Ooops, I said "trust me." Never ever trust someone who says "trust me." )


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

Hey I know people who worked with me at walmart for 5 years that either took the bus or a cab to work every day, 5 days a week for 5 years. Sounded crazy to me, but you do what you have to do I guess. I guess if you want to work badly enough you'll find a way to get there. I even knew people who ride a bike for miles each day rain or shine. I even heard of a guy who left for work at 5 am every morning and walked the 12 miles one way to get there by 7 am. 

Any firends that can get you a job where they work, and can drive you to and from? Ride to work with your Dad or Mom? There's many ways.


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

kryptonoff said:


> cant get another job without a car ,cant get a car without money,cant get money with out job,cant get a job without a car! im so screwed :googly:


This sounds like a line from an Alice Cooper song called _Lost in America._ "Can't go to school cuz I don't have a gun..." Raxl will appreciate the reference. 

Just hang in there Krypt. Be calm and don't blow your cool no matter how much you feel you have to. All the suggestions thus far have been quite good thus far and I have very little to add to it. The bike idea is the best one especially if you have a walkman. Listen to tunes while you bike your way to and fro. Music you like goes a long way in helping you to take your mind off problems and you'll be getting exercise and those endomorphins pumping and soon thereafter your woes will seem a lot lighter. It will probably take some time, but eventually it will happen for you. Good luck.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

95 percent chance should have a car tommorow.....and about 75 percent chance of a job locked in this week........keep your fingers crossed for me


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

fingers are crossed krypt


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hey Krypt - I hope all goes well for ya with the car and job. By the way, what kind of job are you applying for?


----------



## MrsMyers666 (Apr 13, 2006)

Best of luck krypton! Let us know.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

any word about the job yet?

been in that position - and it sucks

did i read that right on your first post - you kicked a suitcase and shattered your foot??? what was that suitcase made out of - steel???.........lol


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

ok ok ok here we go.... job im not worried about takes time..... but the car THE CAR WHAT HAPPENED BOGGLES ME!........on the way there brakes on our car start farting out on car thats stage one....stage 2 is car i was looking at had a shot tranny so that was a no go so ....but its ok..... but what got my blood pumping was the ride home HARDLY ANY BRAKES 10 MINUTES FROM THE HOUSE! im emergency braking this thing home luckly there was no traffic out ...and we fixed later that day "damn master cylinder" .....the thing that realy gets me is if i didnt drive and go look at that car the next person driving would of been mother ...scary thought of mom out there without brakes....what can i say .....theres always next week about car....better safe then sorry


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Wow, and I thought I had car troubles. Sorry to hear about your master cylinder. Good luck with your car search as well.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

update: as far as i understand it all i have to do is return a phone call and make a appointment fill out the usual paperwork and i have the job.


----------



## krypt (Oct 25, 2005)

called .....i go in tommorow to talk about the job ......i heard it through the grape vine i have this job already so.......we will see


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Got my fingers and toes crossed to ya. By the way, are you set up with a car yet?


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

geez - good luck.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Here's what I learned during my time on the earth: Nothing in this life is permanent. If everything is going bad for you, hold on it will eventually work it self out. On the flipside, if everything is going good, you'd better enjoy it, cause one day the poop will eventually land back on the fan. 

Hang in there buddy.


----------

